# What do you do with your warped 2x4?



## Oosik (Oct 16, 2013)

I left some pine 2×4 and 2×6 in my garage and a few warped and twisted pretty badly. I was going to pick up straight ones when I got around to starting a table I'm building.

So what do you do?

I was thinking just playing around testing tools and techniques, but it's always nice to not waste lumber.


----------



## ADHDan (Aug 17, 2012)

I keep some scrap for trial-and-error exercises, but I list most of my unneeded construction-grade materials for free on Craigslist. I've had no problem finding people to take huge piles of cutoffs, warped lumber/plywood, etc. The material gets used, and I don't have to do anything other than put it at the end of my driveway.

Plus if you need more scrap for testing, you can get 4' lengths of 2×4 from the cull bin at the BORG for like $0.50 each.


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

Framing lumber, wall cleats. You can often nail/screw that stuff straight enough when it's not for show. Cutting them to shorter boards makes it easier to get rid of the warping - you'll lose some dimension but it's not out of the question to joint/plane them perfectly straight.


----------



## GFYS (Nov 23, 2008)

I harvest the BTUs


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

I keep them clamped together to prevent warping.


----------

